# Space Marines Battles 11: Siege of Castellax



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The next Space Marines Battles novel is semi-confirmed as _Siege of Castellax_ by C.L Werner. I say semi-confirmed because the title was leaked on Waterstones and C.L was kind enough to tell us that its right and that he is working on the outline for the novel. So we cannot assume automatically that this will be the novel but we can be reasonably, and we have much to be happy about.

For those who cannot recognize the name Castellax from the SM Codex, that's because its not in there. Castellax is the name of an Iron Warriors Fortress World under attack by an Ork WAAAGH!

_Siege of Castellax_ is the first Chaos Space Marines Battles novel. Iron Warriors vs Orks! :biggrin:

Very happy days people!


LotN


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! Chaos Space Marines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

And because of me, he's putting in (somewhere) Plague Marines (of some sort). Why? Because I asked him nicely


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome, Chaos Space Marines SMB. The cover art should look awesome as most CSM cover arts tend to do that.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Awesome, Chaos Space Marines SMB. The cover art should look awesome as most CSM cover arts tend to do that.


Don't you mean look shite like the rest of the SMB books?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Don't you mean look shite like the rest of the SMB books?


What exactly is your problem with them?


LotN


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

So it was this one that one certain commissar was talking about... 

Werner is a good author, so I am looking forward to this one.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Iron Warriors... sounds promising.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

C L Werner is my favorite author of Black Library. There is no author who writes villains as good as he does. 

Definitely better than even Aaron Dembski-Bowden regarding villains.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

This'll hopefully be an interesting book, cover looks pretty nifty to, mega sucker for buying hardcopies of the SMB books just for the covers, like!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh Iron Warrios, I who jsut started semi-collecting them. That would be an awesome addition to the SMB-novels.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Bangin' .


----------

